# Club Intrawest



## myip (Jan 23, 2006)

I am looking to buy Club Intrawest.  I am thinking of 150 points.  Is it difficult to add more points to the account later?  Do I have to buy it from the developer?  I don't want to have a headache of merging account like RHC.  How difficult it is to split account points (later if I decide to sell)?  I am also looking at closing company.  Which closing company specialize in Club intrawest?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2006)

If you buy resale you lose nothing, except the $690 fee to transfer the membership to your name.   You *can not* add points to your account in any amount less than 120 pts unless they are from the developer. So unless you want to add atleast 120 pts more, you'll have to add points bought at developer prices. 

To split accounts, they must be split in amounts of at least 120 pts each.  So the only people who can split accounts are those members who have more than 240 pts.

Hope that helps


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 23, 2006)

There is NO CLOSING with CI,  it is a membership not a deeded TS.  The only fee when closing a CI membership is the CI transfer fee.  Although you may  want to use an escrow service for the payment of the approx $13,500.

The current resale price for CI is about $90 /pt or <$13.5k for 150pts.


----------



## myip (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> There is NO CLOSING with CI,  it is a membership not a deeded TS.  The only fee when closing a CI membership is the CI transfer fee.  Although you may  want to use an escrow service for the payment of the approx $13,500.
> 
> The current resale price for CI is about $90 /pt or <$13.5k for 150pts.



Is it $90 CDN or US.  What is the current developer price?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 31, 2006)

It $90 US.  It is offered thru several resellers. Most post an asking price of ~$100 but you'll see a lot at~$90.   

I'm not sure the current developer price it was $135 last year but I believe it went up to ~$140/pt

Remember the smallest amount you can buy is 120 pts (either resell or from the developer) and if you want to add more pts you can add any number when buying from CI but add thru resale must be in an amount >120 pts.


----------

